# Vote for Ace Ranch.....PLEASE



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I really enjoy riding with the owner of Ace Ranch, I think she is a great coach, and a nice person, and the sight of Big Ben dragging her across a car park in the snow will haunt me for ages
> 
> She helps a lot of people, and has been teaching out of barns around the area because she does not have a covered arena, but now she is going to go ahead and build her own. As well as being a place to learn, she is also planning on holding shows there, and WHOOPEE it is just over an hour from me, rather than the 4 hours that most places are, so if I can help her get a grant to offset some of the costs, then I have to try.
> *
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Done. Heck, she's practically my neighbour 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Just clicked for you GH. Best of luck.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I voted too-good luck!


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

I voted as well!


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

Voted
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Garonduntoldya I done did it


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll vote. So we can have a nice close arena  My cousin is literally down the grid from her place.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

xxdanioo said:


> I'll vote. So we can have a nice close arena  My cousin is literally down the grid from her place.


That would be awesome for them!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> That would be awesome for them!


Yea! Considering their arena has been overtaken for cows/calves... They are hauling into Qu'Appelle right now. But Ace would be a LOT closer.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:evil: Had to take a run to the vet yesterday, and pot hole season seems to be in full force, I may not be hauling anywhere for a while, that and the ever deepening sea of mud that we call a yard.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> :evil: Had to take a run to the vet yesterday, and pot hole season seems to be in full force, I may not be hauling anywhere for a while, that and the ever deepening sea of mud that we call a yard.


Dont worry about pot holes, the snow will fill them in. :-x and the mud will freeze up soon. Spring is skipping us this year.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

xxdanioo said:


> Dont worry about pot holes, the snow will fill them in. :-x and the mud will freeze up soon. Spring is skipping us this year.


I really really wish that was a joke!


----------



## Faye83 (Mar 16, 2013)

Voted


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I really really wish that was a joke!


Half joke.. but we are getting more snow this weekend.. 
I'm betting we will have snow still trying to melt well into May. 
Maybe summer will go really long.. skip fall and winter entirely? :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

A new day, another chance to vote:lol::thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

#115 for my second vote


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Voted!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

3rd vote at #147


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I didn't look to see how it was fairing for them so I'll ask here. Are they running close to the front?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Not close to the front, YET, so need more votes


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

#148.......


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I voted again-up to 172. What are other totals? Sounds like there will be 3 winners?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Bumping for more votes


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

181

Char 10


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks again people


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Your very welcome. Not sure how much help we are as slow as the votes are coming, but for me its just a quick thing compared to the amount of clicking I do trolling CL, email, and a few other places..Don't count the clicks on this site checking out all the different sections.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Voted again, and told you for a bump.

189


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

195 ............


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

:lol::lol: 197 :lol::lol:


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Voted! 200!!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

#201
I'll keep voting everyday till the deadline arrives.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

226 :thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

#229..



..


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

234! Common!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Now at 256 and climbing, great job people


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

#263 this time


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

and #269 because I can vote from the home pc too. lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

270


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I just went and looked over the vote standing and Ace doesn't stand a chance unless so people really get involved....the leader has 2477 votes at the moment.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Roadyy said:


> I just went and looked over the vote standing and Ace doesn't stand a chance unless so people really get involved....the leader has 2477 votes at the moment.


Well that is true, so I'm trying to get people involved, there are 15 grants, and they are in 70th place at the moment, so I can hang my head down and say it wont happen, or I can push and shove and share, and try and get people to vote.

I can ask people to share the link on their FB pages, and get more votes. Just because something looks hard that is no reason to quit.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I never said I was going to quit, darlin. Was just stating an observation...<thumbs up>

I have a book of faces account, but hardly ever get on it. I'll see if I can remember the pw and log on to link it.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Just did done it on that ther book of faces for y'all ,hun. I don't know how much my page page will draw, but like you said every little voice counts.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Voted................


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

#276 this morning.


----------



## sxybeemr (Feb 25, 2013)

I voted as well . 285 votes...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

# 286


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Voted.............


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Voted :wave:


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

bumpity


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Over #300 great job :thumbsup:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

314


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Simply click this link, and hit the like button, today and everyday to the end of the contest. You don't have to join anything, no salesman will call, one little click each day (well OK 2) and it would mean a lot to me.
> 
> https://www.loveourlocalbusiness.com/base/lolb2desktop?region_id=ca&content_id=21155
> 
> Thanks


I'm # 315.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

319


----------



## Serenity616 (Oct 6, 2012)

Just voted. Best of luck! Sounds like a great family! I hope that you get the grant! What an amazing opportunity!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I just put in # 321


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This board is the best, thanks guys


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

323.............


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

#325 for me.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

#327 for me


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

331


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Am I bad that I just tried to vote again??  ...... well in my defense, it is later in the day and was not sure what time zone the contest was in, :lol:


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

333


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

335


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

336

(not sure how I voted again??)


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Depending on the timezone guessing you can vote twice a day since their day may start in th middle of yours etc


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

It lets me vote again but it really does not count it. When I refresh after the vote it goes back to the number it was before, not recording mine. Boo! Oh well, once a day will have to do, lol.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Voted-338.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

# 339..............


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

340 this am


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

341  slowly moving up


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

343, whilst sitting by the phone waiting to hear I vet IS coming out to do their teeth today.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

343...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I just voted from work for # 344.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

346....


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It's only showing 344 votes for me :/


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Voted....


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I see 345 now that toto voted.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Mines showing 348......weird


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Still 345 for me


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

The site is cheating them out of votes to keep them from winning....I say we boycott!! lol


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That is weird, I just voted and it said 346.....


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Mine just said, 348? But anyway, voted!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

# 349. I voted at home and at work.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Question....now it may be a dumb question but based on my curse against technology I plead innocence but...


Can I technically vote 3 times since my phone, my tablet, and my computer are all different devices???:think::think:


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes you can as I vote from my work pc, home pc and laptop. That is when I'm at each one .


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes, it seems that you can vote from different devices, if you multivote from the same one though, it looks like it has counted your vote, but when you refresh it drops back down again, OH well only fair I suppose.

I have set off an experiment, chose 10 people from me friends on FB, a random selection of family, people I have met, on line friends, and a random couple who I must of interacted with at sometime! I have messaged them the link and have asked them to vote, and either share on their own timeline, or better still send onto to 10 more friends.

I want to get the votes for Cassie, but I am interested in if this thing can grow. I can't make up my mind who out of the 10 will play along, but I will be interested to see if the numbers start jumping up #357 right now


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I just verified that I can vote from my Droid cell phone by making it 358 now. So I can add my phone to the work pc, home desktop and laptop. I may steal/borrow the wife's phone and use it to when I remember to..


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I just asked my department to all vote


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:thumbsup::happydance:


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Those cookies are mouth-watering. *wants*

ETA: Can you post the link in any of the SK Horse Groups?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I just went to my work computer and voted # 361.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

365! And I got a few friends to vote as well


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Urgh I tried searching for Ace Ranch in the search box at home (where I can't access HF) and I couldn't find it! I must send myself the link!!


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

#371! :thumbsup:


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

372.....


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

373


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

375 !


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

(((376)))


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

377 .............


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

383 and counting


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

385...maybe....


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

390...


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

voted and shared on FB


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

398 votes


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome, more cookies at 400!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I was 403


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Done.
Then I want one.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OK, how about cup cakes


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

You trying to bribe me with FOOD?!
How about this: 
:lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*melts* beats food.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

11 more voting days


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

you got my vote good luck


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

who made the cup cake ?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

412...


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

416. I'd like some full-fat, but slimming chocolate brownies please.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

How many votes do we need to have a chance? I have been voting at home and at work.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

419 and 420 from my computer and cell phone. How long can we vote?


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Are you only allowed once wish? Or can you submit the same wish each month? lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

420!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

gasp, I was 420 (on my cellphone) as well. what is this nonsense!?

ETA: voted on the work comp, #421. hmmmm


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know....... seriously dumb if you ask me! 3 votes became 1??


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Now it shows 421 for me..


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Been voting everyday, sometimes twice if I get the 'ol dinosaur of a laptop running


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

425 votes


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Im 427 this time.. ace ranch is in the lead right? Lol.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Morning, I have goodies


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

431 !


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

433............


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

434 and ^^^^ those are seriously cute!


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

436- Gonzo, is soo cute!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mmm it's the morning, time for coffee and donuts


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm still clicking away, hun, just haven't posted my numbers...sorry


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I just did 445. I also have not posted every time I vote. I will do twice a day during the week but only once on the weekend because I only have one computer at home.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

When I vote, the number changes butttttttttttttt if it is too soon (less than 24hrs) I can refresh it and it will change back, showing my vote was not counted. So I always make sure that my vote was indeed counted (stays even after the refresh)!!! Tricky suckers, lol.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

449- if i knew what time the vote thingy re set id vote twice too.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

452 for real, lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

459! Woo!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

462...


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

463 almost forgot today!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Still voting...sometimes twice


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

466 .................


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Getting closer to the 500 mark.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Monday morning, a healthy start to the day.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Just did 471 at work........


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

477! Can we tell what place she is in?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

479! But it keeps saying 478... weird.

I'll try again later.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

484

Aargh! My screen has been taken over by giant apples!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

485!!!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I just did 389 at home. I tried to click 390 on my work computer, but I guess it is too early.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

490...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I thought I had 490. Oops. I'm glad you posted that you got it. It is hard to remember when I voted yesterday. Maybe it was in the afternoon when I voted. I'll get in another vote before I get off of work.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Shropshirerosie said:


> 484
> 
> Aargh! My screen has been taken over by giant apples!


Doesn't it resize for you?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

499.. who will get 500?


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> 499.. who will get 500?


Dibs!!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

503 for me


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

504. Just snuck in behind you there GG.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

515 and 5 more voting days


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

How are you doing in the standings?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

519..............


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

520 !


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

4 voting days lefts, little chance of getting a grant, but still it's nice to know someone cares!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

530 for me and of course we care! We are here for you our fellow HF'er, lol.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

532....


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

533!! How are we doing?


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

534 every vote counts


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Should be at 536, that's what it told me when I voted. Sorry I didn't see this post earlier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

543 maybe we can make 550 if we all try very hard


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

i did 44 & 46 i think haha. on work comp and iphone.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Just did 547.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

552...


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

553.........


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

554


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

To everyone, 











Thanks for voting, 2 days left, and you are the BEST!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

567 last night, and now 569


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

570
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

One more day, lets see how far we can get!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

574...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

575! Woo!


----------



## sxybeemr (Feb 25, 2013)

580 votes...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

581.
When does the voting end? I can vote again at work tomorrow if it is still on.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

14 hours left for voting


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

3 voting hours left


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I voted and then promptly forgot what the number was... went back and checked it was 593


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I just did 597.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Just gave 598 and 599


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Number 600!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

YEAH great job people thank you so much


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

It just let me vote 603


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Just squeaked in for 606


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

609-it said the contest was open until the 12th of this month. They started granting some wishes on the 6th-they will do 15 wishes-so let's keep voting!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Funny , it just gave me 609 on the laptop and 610 on the phone. I'm not sure if yours counted in that case Cacowgirl.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Mine just said 610 when I voted. I'm not sure what that's about.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

mine said 610 too. hmmm


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

They are giving them the shaft. Not counting all of the votes. I think they should be in the lead because they aren't counting all of the votes.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Just did 611.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

614!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

617 and I am noticing if it is not exactly 24 hrs or more since your last vote it will not count.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

618. When is it over?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

619...the 12th.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

620! Keep voting everyone!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

622

If you scroll down, there is a countdown clock telling us how long left for voting.

We appear to have 3 days, 7 hours, 41 minutes and 23 seconds left.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

625 .................


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

627 woot woot!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

628

2days 12h 33m 22seconds


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

630 .


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

632


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Done. Now up to 633.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

637 with just over an hour and three-quarters to go


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It looks like it still let me vote. 641


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

642 and the countdown timer has disappeared


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

643...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

645.. not sure where the countdown timer went.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

It said 646, but isn't it over? They had 15 winners listed, but some were here in the states. And it didn't say how many votes the winners had. Any input?


----------

